
Chris Cox, Zuckerberg lieutenant, to return to Facebook - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/zuckerberg-lieutenant-returns-to-facebook-a-year-after-departure-11591899761
======
Zaheer
The discussion when he left was that Chris did not agree with Facebook's
stance on the role / responsibility they have as a platform. I wonder if this
is a sign of further policy changes they'll make.

HN Discussion from when he left:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19393018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19393018)

~~~
GuiA
_" Look, I'm all about loyalty. In fact, I feel like part of what I'm being
paid for here is my loyalty. But if there were somewhere else that valued
loyalty more highly, I'm going wherever they value loyalty the most."_

